# GT #63: San Antonio Spurs (43-18) @ Phoenix Suns (40-22) - 3/9



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* San Antonio Spurs (43-18) vs Phoenix Suns (40-22) * 


*When: Sunday, 3:30EST/12:30PST 

TV: *










*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal *

*Spurs Projected Starters:*






































* [PG] Tony Parker [SG] Manu Ginobili [SF] Bruce Bowen [PF] Tim Duncan [C] Kurt Thomas*


* <a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=SA-PHX.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/SA-PHX.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=PHX-SA2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/PHX-SA2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>*











*Suns have been placed on ...OH****...*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

LOL!! Diss you rock with the pics!! :lol: Ahahahaha ^_^

You know I actually got a good feeling about this game, I think the Suns will pull this one out mainly because their backs are against the wall and they reeeeally need this win.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm hoping the Suns win. That's all I can say.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Awesome game thread! :clap:

Good lucky guys! I'll be rooting for you.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

I feel the suns will fix their game to start a long streak guys!


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Lets not jinx them just yet, hehe.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Hmm hope this is 9:30 hawaiian time this daylight savings **** confuses me lol. 
I hope we can pull out the win..jeez we really cant afford any more losses, GS keeps winning, they on the way up.
As much as i want us to win, I don't have that great a feeling about this game. Hope i'm wrong.

GO SUNS!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Eternal said:


> Awesome game thread! :clap:
> 
> Good lucky guys! I'll be rooting for you.


Here here.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> LOL!! Diss you rock with the pics!! :lol: Ahahahaha ^_^
> .


lol Kinda just hit me when I was making it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dis, you keep me posting in these forums! I can't quit you!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Dis, you keep me posting in these forums! I can't quit you!


Was that a Brokeback Mountain reference?!?

LOL @ the pics. 

This will be an interesting game. Out of all the teams in the West I think the Spurs are actually the team that Shaq may be able to help most against. Then again, Ginobli and Parker might go for 30 each against the Suns' D.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

True madskillz, the Spurs guards can destroy our D, plus Kurt is a significant upgrade over Elson. Better hope that Kurt doesn't actually impact too much against us, wouldn't look good against the Suns organization.

Get out on the Spurs shooters and stay close to Duncan, we have to try to not give up too many open shots, contest em.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a bad feeling about today's game. I probably wouldn't watch it if I wasn't so bored as it is.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think today is when the Suns meet Taye Diggs and get their groove back!


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

15 mins... im excited, we need a win so bad!!! GO SUNS!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im truly cheering for the suns tonight. i hope shaq outplays tim tonight. it's possible!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I have a bad feeling about today's game. I probably wouldn't watch it if I wasn't so bored as it is.


Lol, well I said earlier I had a good feeling about today's game. We'll see who's "psychic" abilities prevail :rofl:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

afobisme said:


> im truly cheering for the suns tonight. i hope shaq outplays tim tonight. it's possible!


No it's not.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

madskillz1_99 said:


> No it's not.


so far he is.. it's possible!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Lol, well I said earlier I had a good feeling about today's game. *We'll see who's "psychic" abilities prevail *:rofl:


:lol: So far so good for you. Suns lead 20-14. I'm not complaining. I hope yours prevails lol.

Surprised no one commented on that sequence with Nash guarding Duncan. He made him bobble the ball for a TO by his constant reaching in .


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bah. Spurs go on 11-2 run to close the qrter just as I said that. Spurs up 25-22.


----------



## Iskender (Feb 18, 2008)

Shaq is on fire!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

shaq playing as well as he has ever been but the phx chemistry on offense still doesnt look as good as it did before.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I was just popping by FoxSports, and I noticed Shaq appears to have 12/10 in about 12-15 minutes playing time....?!


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Suns are going to get better down the stretch but the question is how much and how fast and will it be consistent

Wouldn't be surprised to see them win this game and drop 1 of the next 3 before going on a decent mini run to finish.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Reason #2394 to dislike Ginobili: Ginobili has adult braces


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Spurs lead 48-45 at the half.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns looking good so far. They're getting the ball into Shaq a bit more consistently now. Wish they'd stop making dumb turnovers >_> Lets hope they keep up the way they're playing in the final two quarters and pull out the win ^_^

And yep Diss, it seems so far that my "psychic" abilities are prevailing :lol:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Shaq almost killed 20 people!


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

lol yeah "the big cactus goes flying"


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Those two kids would have been killed if he didnt jump over them...lol


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Eva Longoria knows whats going on with tony right now.. acting again


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Of course, Suns do their usual defensive lapses to close the quarter....


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

im starting to get sick watching the begining of the 4th quater


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

atmacfan said:


> im starting to get sick watching the begining of the 4th quater


No kidding! I finally get to see some live action and it looks like this. I'm probably better off just checking the results in the morning.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Both Shaq and Amare have 5 fouls midway through the 4th.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Time for a public service announcement: Amare can't play D


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Suns are closing out strong! I am really liking this intensity! FINALLY!


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

A Win!!!!!!!!


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Yay! 

Nice job by Bell for that rebound, and Shaq was tremendous today. Great team game and great resiliency.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm sorry guys for being so insanely negative, I feel like Randy Quaid in Major League II right now.....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash's **** you 3 seemingly woke the team when we were struggling to do anything.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Amazing! The Spurs score only 2 points in the last 5 minutes. Could it be that we're finally learning how to play defense? A few lucky breaks though. Duncan misses an easy layup. Shaq could've gotten called for a 6th foul. But still a good win.

Again, we've won a low scoring game. It really seems to me that we're now better equipped to play against the likes of San Antonio. Problem is, we now have trouble against the high scoring teams. How ironic.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 94, Spurs 87*

Nash 19 pts, 14 assists, 5 rebs


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Dissonance19 said:


> Nash's **** you 3 seemingly woke the team when we were struggling to do anything.


I agree. That was defintely the spark!

BTW, I don't know how you guys can handle watching games like this live. I feel like I might get a heartache at any moment.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> I agree. That was defintely the spark!
> 
> BTW, I don't know how you guys can handle watching games like this live. I feel like I might get a heartache at any moment.


I have experience from the glory days of the supersonics when I was a kid. You tell yourself you don't care.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Amare played good pick and roll defense down the stretch, the Suns were active and made some big shots. The Spurs missed a couple shots they probably should have made and made a couple of shots they had no business making... but it was good defense all around down the stretch. The most important thing, however, was the rebounding. The Suns weren't giving up offensive rebounds in bunches like they used to have a tendency to do, Shaq's presence alone allowed the Suns to grab most of the defensive rebounds down the stretch, even if he's not the one who grabbed it. Defensive rebounding was *really* key down the stretch. Raja dug out a couple key rebounds in the last few minutes of the game. 

Nash with 19 points (7/12 FG, 2/2 3PT), 14 assists, 5 rebounds and 4 turnovers. Amare had 16 points (6/17 FG, 4/6 FT), 11 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 blocks. Shaq had 14 points (6/11 FG), 16 rebounds... only concern there is that he had the same total at the end of the third quarter... someone must have made a "Shaq might get 20/20!" thread somewhere. Grant Hill finally showed up and, not coincidentally, we won the game. His 18 points (9/13 FG), 6 rebounds and a block (key block on Parker down the stretch) was really the difference. Without Grant having good games against good teams, we can't win.

On the other end of the spectrum, Barbosa had a bad game. He was active, and was definitely putting in the effort, but his shot just flat out isn't falling of late. There's probably a good chance he's got a nagging injury on that elbow (or the shoulder he was grimacing about not too long ago). Diaw played like he was lost, was passive, and generally counterproductive for most of the 21 minutes he was out there.

I'd have liked to be able to see DJ come out there and play some quality minutes against Parker or Ginobili... but based on D'Antoni's recent comments, I'm not exactly sure he understands why.

Good game, great finish.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

All Net said:


> I feel the suns will fix their game to start a long streak guys!


doesnt it feel good to beat the spurs?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> LOL!! Diss you rock with the pics!! :lol: Ahahahaha ^_^
> 
> You know I actually got a good feeling about this game, I think the Suns will pull this one out mainly because their backs are against the wall and they reeeeally need this win.


Called the right outcome agaaaain!! My "psychic" abilities are surpassing Diss' :rofl: RAAAAAWR!! ^_^

Lol, a good and complete game from the Suns. Now lets see them use this as a momentum boost to start things rolling again in a positive way.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Aylwin said:


> I agree. That was defintely the spark!
> 
> BTW, I don't know how you guys can handle watching games like this live. I feel like I might get a heartache at any moment.


Wait til you see it when you watch a replay.


I need to find a picture of it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> I agree. That was defintely the spark!
> 
> BTW, I don't know how you guys can handle watching games like this live. I feel like I might get a *heartache *at any moment.


Do you mean heartattack? 

Also, It's the fight in it! That's how we're able to keep watching, when they're busting their asses for the win, you have to watch. The Suns are the heartbeat of Phoenix. If they get to the finals this year, this city will go NUTS! With the Dbacks, it was a halfhearted cheering. I don't know how many here remember how crazy this city went when they made it to the finals last year but it was insane! Over 300,000 people showed up in 110 degree weather to celebrate a Finals LOSS!


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Do you mean heartattack?


LOL! Yes! The mind thinks one thing but the fingers type something else. 

Anyway, time for bed. It's almost 1am here and I have work tomorrow.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Aylwin said:


> Again, we've won a low scoring game. It really seems to me that we're now better equipped to play against the likes of San Antonio. Problem is, we now have trouble against the high scoring teams. How ironic.


Very true. Just like I said before the game. 

On a side note, as a Lakers' fan (yes, I'm a Lakers' fan) I'm feeling pretty good after sitting down and watching these two teams for 48 minutes.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I say that the Suns are going to get better. Hopefully hit their stride by April


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

14 points 16 boards 2 blocks 4 turnovers... what more can you ask from shaq? i guess rotating on pick and rolls, but other than that.. there's not much else.

it's quite odd, but the suns defense looked quite sharp today. there was usually a hand in someone's face as they got to the rim.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

afobisme said:


> 14 points 16 boards 2 blocks 4 turnovers... what more can you ask from shaq? i guess rotating on pick and rolls, but other than that.. there's not much else.
> 
> it's quite odd, but the suns defense looked quite sharp today. there was usually a hand in someone's face as they got to the rim.


They've looked fine when they didn't blow their assignments over the last 4 or 5 games, their man to man D has been really good and so has the interior D. The only difference today was that they didn't blow nearly as many defensive assignments so less wide open threes.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Good game by the Suns. Great games for Nash and Shaq.

Wow, I saw the sequence where Shaq dived into the crowd,, he really could have killed someone like that :laugh:
Don't know the last time he's hustled to that extent.. That could easily have been an injury though.


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Shaq showed some great hustle tonight. 14 pts 16 rebs and 2 blocks, plus diving into the crowd for a loose ball


----------

